# any mini dealers with online discount?



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

I've looking for the equivalent of Pacific or Circle BMW for MINI... looking into getting stuff like sunshade, keychains, license plate frames, etc etc... 

Anybody know any MINI dealers that sell them at discounted prices?

--Andrew


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I haven't come across any


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

hmm... I wonder if the MINI/BMW dealers around Austin offer BMWCCA discount on part purchase... I probably would pick up a few oil filters and things like that when I'm there picking up the car...


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

*I found it!!*

Lurking at MINI2 and MCO paid off, Classic MINI in Ohio sells stuff at discounted prices, like Circle and Pacific BMW for Bimmer parts... The part guy's name is Brian, he posts at MCO as classicmini... his number is 440-205-6404... (i'm not affiliated with them at all, nor am i getting any kickback from them, just thought ppl like ATY would like to know this)...

I just got wheel locks, sun shade, and 2 oil filter kits from him! woho!

--Andrew


----------

